# Dutchies, where do you buy your soap supplies?



## mips (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey,

I'm from the Netherlands, and I'm desperately looking for a good soapmakers supplies site in the Netherlands.

Ordering from other countries is a bit too expensive for me.. (brambleberry adds 46 euro to shipping)

Every site I saw from Holland where they have soap making supplies feels unprofessional and I don't really got a good feeling from it. There is little information, of what's IN the supplies.

Thanks for sharing!

Greets,

Mips


----------



## Hazel (Mar 24, 2013)

From what I've read on the forum, there doesn't seem to be an easy answer to your question. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f13/where-do-you-buy-eo-other-supplies-europe-9397/

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/bulk-castor-oil-europe-24608/

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/supplies-portugal-update-europe-18933/

I don't know what to suggest to help you. Maybe someone else will know of a supplier or suppliers.


----------



## azgirl (Apr 21, 2014)

*Supplies*

I am just starting to look for supplies in europe (I am an American lost in Holland lol) after having packed my bags literally 4 of them and moved to the Netherlands. I am starting from scratch and lord I cannot find  to work with might be shipping it from the states via visits with my mum. I have seen a site in Germany but have not had a chance to investigate it and I was looking at a fragrance company that might be good again a language problem. I will keep you posted sorry about the delay reply in an old post but the email keep putting my password reset in the garbage bin :crazy:​


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.gildewerk.com
http://www.avantgardecosmeticswebwinkel.nl/
http://www.hekserij.nl/
http://www.behawe.com
www.soapkitchenonline.co.uk
http://www.gracefruit.com/
http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk


----------



## tobim (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello,  

http://www.online-zeepwinkel.nl/

i have bought essential oil and dye/ color(if that's the right term for it:shh (yet to use the dyes),once from this web shop, service was ok and hope to stick to them for now. I can't say 100% if that is what you want. 
I think their information of product is ok, since my dutch is not so good i have to translate.


----------



## laurieliz (Jan 4, 2018)

tobim said:


> Hello,
> 
> http://www.online-zeepwinkel.nl/
> 
> ...



i know this is 3 years later but are you still in the Netherlands? I am American living in the Netherlands.. Just was curious because you said your dutch wasnt that good


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2018)

laurieliz said:


> i know this is 3 years later but are you still in the Netherlands? I am American living in the Netherlands.. Just was curious because you said your dutch wasnt that good



This person hasn't been here since December 2014, so I'm guessing won't see your post.


----------

